# Four bar with 3 axis?



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone attempted to put a 3 axis skull on a four bar lifter? I want to add a third witch who will fly up into the air. I would like her to have a 3 axis mech to match the other two witches, but am concerned about the "violence" of the lifter


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like a blast to me! You can always have the lift be on the fast end of slow-ish, without all the violence on the parts with the sudden jolt at the end. Flow restrictors work wonders. If you tackle this one, be sure to let us know!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I would stick with a 2-axis head on that. should be more stable and less likely to torque off if you shoot it up too fast.


----------

